# Hospitals Know What’s Coming



## Robert59 (Nov 29, 2020)

“We are on an absolutely catastrophic path,” said a COVID-19 doctor at America’s best-prepared hospital.

Perhaps no hospital in the United States was better prepared for a pandemic than the University of Nebraska Medical Center in Omaha.

https://www.theatlantic.com/health/...cket&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=pockethits


----------



## Don M. (Nov 30, 2020)

December and January will probably see the highest number of victims of this CV....as the fallout from the holiday gatherings arrives.  Doctors, nurses and hospitals will likely be stretched to their limits.  I can visualize a National Mask Mandate, when the new administration takes over in Washington, and a good chance for a National lockdown of all Non-essential services and businesses.  Even if an effective vaccine is ready by the end of the year, it will still be months before enough people are inoculated to make a substantial reduction in infections.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 30, 2020)

I believe we're on a catastrophic path as well.

I can't emphasize the point enough, _stay home_.


----------



## gennie (Nov 30, 2020)

How much more catastrophic can we get?

Florida will have had over 1,000,000 positive cases when tomorrow's numbers are posted.  Only Texas surpasses us.

Today we reached 999,319 and we've been averaging 7,000+ new cases daily.  

But who's counting?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 30, 2020)

gennie said:


> How much more catastrophic can we get?
> 
> Florida will have had over 1,000,000 positive cases when tomorrow's numbers are posted.  Only Texas surpasses us.
> 
> ...


I'm with you, Gennie.  What will it take to make people believers?  I now personally know at least 10 people who are sick with this - quite sick.  I want to stay home and pull the covers over my head.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 30, 2020)

I am staying home. I have to see the doctor but they do a swab test as soon as you come in.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 30, 2020)

What worries me is the people who say that took all the precautions and still caught it.  How, how did they catch it?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2020)

Aneeda, in one or two cases I've read about, they said, "Although I always wore a mask and was very careful about going near groups, etc., just that one time I took off my mask to eat in the restaurant. And it turned out that one person in our little group had it, but didn't know it at the time."


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 30, 2020)

And boy is it coming. Our Governor asked us to hunker down a little longer but I know we won't. We be a stubborn people. Not gonna be happy till we're all dead.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 1, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> What worries me is the people who say that took all the precautions and still caught it.  How, how did they catch it?


I think many of these folks are not reporting *all of their actions* truthfully. Did their mask slip below their noses when they were shopping? Other gatherings that they observed social distancing but not masking - or the other way around? 

Facebook, Instagram and other social media platforms show plenty of photos featuring unmasked people together - the same people who swear they're rigorously careful. When pressed about the photos they respond, "Oh, that was just for the picture." 
First of all, WHAT? 
Secondly, I doubt it.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 1, 2020)

Many people come into our cafeteria and their masks are sliding down their face as they talk. So I bet money that's part of what's happening.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 1, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Aneeda, in one or two cases I've read about, they said, "Although I always wore a mask and was very careful about going near groups, etc., just that one time I took off my mask to eat in the restaurant. And it turned out that one person in our little group had it, but didn't know it at the time."


What I don't understand with this kind of stuff is how do they not know this could happen? You don't have to be a genius to figure this out.


----------

